# X-TRAIL TYRE UPGRADE



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi guys. New to this forum, but found it very informative.
My wife is hounding me to put some "real" tyres on her x-trail and I need some help. It currently has 215/65R16 on it. We want to use it for trail and beach work, so an increase in size is what we are after. Has anyone gone bigger ???? I was looking at about a 225/70 or 235/70 size in the BFG 
all-terrains.
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would not go bigger, but go more aggesive. Try toyo, that is a good tire and have many designs for many applications.


----------



## tmangala (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Bas, 

Did you change it to 225x70? I have 225x60x17, what is the air pressure for it? rgds Mangala


----------

